# Brent Mason style train lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

HOT DAMN!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I hear a lot of Ray Flacke in that as well!


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice trucker's cap but where's the Tele?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't have a good Tele right now, but I'm going to be using a very nice Tele style guitar from Ramos Guitars, soon.

I kind of like hollow-body guitars lately. But yeah, a nice Fender Custom Shop Tele would not make me cry. Maybe I'll try the new Fender Performers - reviews are good.


----------

